# Rockford Fosgate Symmetry EPX2



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

I love RF!





I test this EPX2/ E28 on a RF HU: Rockford Fosgate RFX 8250Ti!











The sound is great! 

I wrote an article on the subject (in french language, sorry), you can read it here: Rockford Fosgate Symmetry EPX2 et E28 : la réponse aux constructeurs HdG 

:drummer:


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Video here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnw4lnF-QU4&feature=youtu.be

with a Clarion DRX 9375


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Very cool RF gear. Why didn't you add it to the old school show off thread or the RF show off thread?


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, vwdave

I hesitated between the two: Old RF or Old school and Old school Clarion and now with this video Old Alpine !!

So I posted here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbkuwmVMNg&list=UUsRSzKW9YejAQhP7Un9JW5w


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

with a new article about this Alpine: //////Alpine CTA 1505, un super tuner pour un système évolutif!


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool stuff, have one myself. But need new EQ card to it (28band).


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

possible to put a Symm E14 (14band)


----------

